# Folding Side Mirrors on S3



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

Sure its been asked...

How do I get the side mirrors to fold when I park my car?

I checked the manual and it doesn't seem to be any help, it points me to a feature on the side mirror control knob that I dont have.

I have the Canadian S3 Technik with convenience package.

Thanks!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

CHECK MENU for vehicle controls
or try putting the mirror knob in the fold spot, so they fold automatically for you
mine works. but I can't recall if it's because of my knob setting, or the menu setting
good luck
if all else fails get out the dreaded manual.


----------



## embrauer (Mar 26, 2013)

Canadian cars don't have power folding mirrors on any trim. An annoying omission for whatever reason.


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

That is... My God there are no words for how frustrating that is. Any way to vag-com that function on Canadian models?


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

embrauer said:


> Canadian cars don't have power folding mirrors on any trim. An annoying omission for whatever reason.


It's as baffling as the no fog lights on any american car on any trim lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

misaka said:


> It's as baffling as the no fog lights on any american car on any trim lol.


ugh-hmm don't forget Auto stop-start, Park Assist 










and Hold-Assist


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Can the likes of Folding Mirrors, Drive Select, and fog lights be retrofitted?


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

FLtrooper said:


> Can the likes of Folding Mirrors, Drive Select, and fog lights be retrofitted?


Mirrors can be retrofitted. You would need the door controllers and mirrors from a car that came with folding. I did this on my MK6 Golf R. Pretty easy swap and coding.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

I love my folding mirrors in my tight garage is awesome!!


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone have part numbers for the folding Mirrors?


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

FLtrooper said:


> Anyone have part numbers for the folding Mirrors?


http://europrice.us/folding-mirror-package-a3-s3

There you go.


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

Pretty sure it'll void my lease if I installed those... just really frustrated that they wouldn't include this feature in Canadian models.


----------

